# Residential Building Fires



## mark handler (Mar 10, 2013)

One- and Two-Family Residential Building Fires (2008-2010)

http://www.usfa.fema.gov/downloads/pdf/statistics/v13i4.pdf

Multifamily Residential Building Fires (2008–2010)

http://www.usfa.fema.gov/downloads/pdf/statistics/v13i5.pdf


----------



## Sifu (Mar 11, 2013)

As of this past Friday there were 12 residential fire fatalities in 11 days in my state. Don't know if any were added over the weekend.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 24, 2013)

Ionized smoke detectors ain't helping the problem; click on This year below.

This Year

Good grief


----------



## cda (Mar 24, 2013)

Yes houses should have dual detectors

Is ionization better ten nothing yes, as long as placed correctly, and maintained

No matter what is installed it needs to be maintained

NBC did a rerun again tonight on dateline and threw in children sleeping through smoke alarms


----------

